# Any PLC: What cable, what software?



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We keep all that odd stuff in file folders in a cabinet. Velcro tie the cables and toss them in with the disks and manuals.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Dawned on my yesterday when faced with a PLC5/80E that lost it's controller memory, I don't have a blessed idea how to connect to the thing. I figured it out, but still... cheat sheet idea. Does anyone have a cheat sheet for any brand PLC, model, and so forth, what cable, driver, software package, etc you need to connect to that PLC in the most primitive way possible? That would be a real good idea for guys like me who could be faced with about anything under the sun, and sometimes old stuff. I've got every cable and software (nearly) but don't really have any good narratives on what's what and how to connect to processors you only see once in a blue moon.


How about this..

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/1785-um012_-en-p.pdf



.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Old PLC repair kit:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How about this..
> 
> http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/1785-um012_-en-p.pdf
> 
> ...


I think you miss the point.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think you miss the point.


Nah, Harry? Never happens.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't have any cheat sheets, probably wouldn't be a bad idea to make some, however, as far as cables go, I use usb to serial, serial and Ethernet cables the majority of the time when I am out of the office working. I also usually carry some gender benders and a null modem just in case.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

CYoung said:


> I also usually carry some gender benders...


And now here's Harry......:laughing:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Yes,

I have a book with instructions written for me, by me. What cable, what software, what to look for as far as "am I online?"

Plus, I have a box of cables. Some I cannot remember what they are for, but I am too scared to toss them.

The major problem I see right now is Windows XP is no longer supported and the major push to Windows 7. I believe nobody that knows what they are talking about realizes how bad of a deal this is. We are going to have to have instruction as to if a W7 machine will connect, or if we are going to NEED an XP machine.

Then there are still a few DOS based systems I run into. Then I have to crack out the really old stuff. I even have a few cables that plug into the serial printer port to check I/O. I am thinking that was for a Texas Instruments PLC, but I just cannot remember.

Those unknown cables are why I now keep a book on PLC's, Drives, HMI's, anything I may have to connect up with.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Print yourself a hirens boot cd and you can always boot to dos or windows xp you may need to add drivers for your cords though.


----------



## RICHGONZO1 (Mar 5, 2012)

had to edit for copyright reasons, sorry


----------



## Stardrill (Mar 8, 2008)

With the Allen Bradley PLC 3 it was at times difficult to establish communications even with the proper cable and software.


----------

